# Echange nuit au paradis contre ipad 64GB



## figue (17 Avril 2010)

Voilà, je cherche un ipad 64GB. Si quelqu'un vient des usa il peut me livrer, je lui règle comptant au prix de revient mais pour le service je lui offre une nuit au paradis. Adresse du Paradis : www.figuerolles.com 
Merci


----------



## figue (18 Avril 2010)

figue a dit:


> Voilà, je cherche un ipad 64GB. Si quelqu'un vient des usa il peut me livrer, je lui règle comptant au prix de revient mais pour le service je lui offre une nuit au paradis. Adresse du Paradis : www.figuerolles.com
> Merci



Bon alors personne n'a envie de passer un week-end de rêve dans ma calanque ??


----------



## Ealdu (18 Avril 2010)

Ben c'est ipad qui manque.


----------



## figue (18 Avril 2010)

C'est bon je l'ai. Sur le boncoin.fr j'ai vu un 64GB pour 800 euros avec dock et housse en plus. Je l'ai acheté cet après midi. Je met à jour itunes. J'ai pas encore joué avec. 
Mon MBP unibody le recharge par l'usb. Il fait plus petit que je pensais. Le poids je sais pas encore. :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2010)

ET tu lui a offert une nuit dans la calanque en prime ?


----------



## Ealdu (19 Avril 2010)

Mais non ..... C'est lui qui est au paradis.


----------

